# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие > Религия >  Создатели

## HARON

Меня давно волнует вопрос --КТО КОГО СОЗДАЛ?
БОГ человека или всё же Человек создал для себя Богов?


Меня очень интересует ваше мнение по данному вопросу!

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

Ответ очевиден- менее сложная система не может создать более сложную. Энтропия, знаете ли...

----------


## Irina

Извечный вопрос, как и тот что было первым - курица или яйцо. Я для себя ответа пока не нашла.

----------


## Цветик-семицветик

сложный вопрос,но иногда думаю,что всё же человек бога

----------


## HARON

> Ответ очевиден- менее сложная система не может создать более сложную


Но более сложная система может произойти от менее сложной! Закон эволюции,знаете ли!)))

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

> Но более сложная система может произойти от менее сложной! Закон эволюции,знаете ли!)))


Забавно повстречаться с живым сторонником эволюционизма :lol:
 И как Вы себе это мыслите?

----------


## HARON

Человек всегда поклонялся и будет поклоняться тому чего не понимает!

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

> Человек всегда поклонялся и будет поклоняться тому чего не понимает!


И это очень плохо. Не таких поклонников желает найти в нас Господь!

----------


## HARON

Не нам червям земным судить о том чего желает Господь! А токмо людям считающим себя мессиями.
Потому что любые времена и в любой религии существуют адепты веры,которые и говорят Что думает Господь и Как нужно поступать!

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

> Не нам червям земным судить о том чего желает Господь! А токмо людям считающим себя мессиями.
> Потому что любые времена и в любой религии существуют адепты веры,которые и говорят Что думает Господь и Как нужно поступать!


Возможно червям это и не к чему, но детям Божьим это жизненно необходимо.

----------


## Akasey

Если бог и создал, то создал он обезьяну, а не человека, ибо учёными это уже доказано. Хотя наверное есть минимальная вероятность того, что создал человека (Адама с Евой) а они дегродировали до обезьян и обратно... по этому поводу надо подисскутировать!

----------


## vova230

Думаю Бога создал Человек, а вот человека кто создал большой вопрос. Потому как живая материя возникнуть из ничего практически не может, а следовательно эволюция не сможет превратить обезьяну в человека. Значит некое разумное начало (Бог) присутствовало при создании жизни.

----------


## Asteriks

Я представила себе ситуацию: живёт парочка человекообразных в каком-нибудь забытом людьми и цивилизацией месте. Ни книг у них нет, ни общения с внешним миром. Создадут они себе бога? Бог вспомнит о них? 
Зёбра, только не отвечай, что Господь помнить каждое чадо своё.
Так как же?

----------


## vova230

> Я представила себе ситуацию: живёт парочка человекообразных в каком-нибудь забытом людьми и цивилизацией месте. Ни книг у них нет, ни общения с внешним миром. Создадут они себе бога? Бог вспомнит о них? 
> Зёбра, только не отвечай, что Господь помнить каждое чадо своё.
> Так как же?


Скорее всего нет, не создадут. Вот если их будет много, то возможно кого-то и придумают. А вот когда придумают, тогда возможно и чудеса станут происходить.

----------


## Asteriks

Парочка - это не два человека, десяток. Я тоже думаю, что не создадут. Что же из этого следует?

----------


## vova230

Бога нет. Но разумное начало есть

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

Эволюционизм – не строгая научная теория, а мнение группы ученых, внедряемое в умы людей усилиями СМИ. С научной точки зрения разделять идеи эволюционизма необязательно (и это еще щадящая формулировка по отношении к биологической эволюции), и для верующего человека нет веских причин согласовывать свое мировоззрение с эволюционными идеями. 

Выбор веры – личное дело каждого. В свое время Святейший Патриарх Алексий II высказался достаточно однозначно: «…И никакого вреда не будет школьнику, если он будет знать библейское учение о происхождении мира. Осознание, что он является венцом Творения Божия, только возвысит его. А если кто хочет считать, что он произошел от обезьяны, – пусть так считает, но не навязывает этого взгляда  другим.»

----------


## vova230

Но вот я как-то больше склоняюсь к теории Инволюции. Это когда развитие идет от более сложного, к более простому и тогда уже человек превращается в обезьяну. Примеров тому масса.
И выходит по всему, что от Адама мы здорово одичали.

----------


## Banderlogen

> Примеров тому масса.


можно пример?

----------


## vova230

Так например обычный спившейся человек. Будь он хоть професором, но став алкоголиком очень быстро опускается до самого скотского состояния. Ну и второй пример - это дети-маугли. Не зная человеческого общения они вырастают в виде некоего человека-зверя. И это только то, что нам известно в пределах одного поколения. 

Есть затерянные племена, которые остановились в своем развитии на уровне каменного века и далее в верх не поднимаются, и лишь только удерживаются на уровне первобытного общества.

В современной медицине известны случаи, когда дети с ЗПР вырастают и у них рождаются дети как правило с таким-же диагнозом, но с более сложной формой, и если у них будут дети, то внуки уже заведомо будут дЕбилами. Обратный процесс возможен только при соответствующих социальных условиях. Т.е. повысить свой умственно-нравственный потенциаль человек может только в условиях социального общества, и если это общество прилагает к этому соответствующие усилия.

----------


## Alexanderr

Псалом Давида 13:1 Сказал безумец в сердце своём:"нет Бога".

----------


## vova230

Библия не единственный источник информации о Боге и думается не самый достоверный.

----------


## Alexanderr

Библия, конечно не единственный источник. Куда ни погляди- всё говорит о Творце ! А Библию от других источников отличает то, что Библия - это слово Бога о Себе Самом и поэтому этот источник самый достоверный .

----------


## Irina

> Библия - это слово Бога о Себе Самом


А разве Библию составили и утвердили, так сказать, не люди, которые и определили что в неё должно входить, а что не должно? Просветите пожалуйста...

----------


## Alexanderr

Библию писали святые Божии человеки, будучи движимы Духом Святым (2-е Петра 20:19-21) . И также составляли (я имею в виду канон) , собрались, помолились и Бог (Духом Святым) им открыл и указал что включать в канон, а что нет .Поэтому есть 66 книг(39+27) канонических . А в так называемой православной Библии есть те же 66 книг канонических + не вошедшие в канон .Не забывайте - Бог живой и Он недалеко от каждого из нас .

----------


## Asteriks

Уверена, что за столько лет слово божье переврали.

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

Это человек изменчив и не постоянен, а Слово Божье пребывает вечно.

----------


## Alex

> Это человек изменчив и не постоянен, а Слово Божье пребывает вечно.


С последним никто не спорит, а вот с первым проблемы - изменения вносят в угоду власть имеющим, и сеют это как за истину для остальных

----------


## Asteriks

Почему мы не видим своего Создателя?

----------


## Vanya

потому что у нас поедет крыша если мы узреем всю его мощь,разум и т.д.)

----------


## Asteriks

Такая мысль закралась змеёй в моё извращённое сознание: если Создатель работал в поте лица семь дней,.. Сори, шесть, на седьмой же отдыхал. Создал нас таких хороших. Наблюдает за нами, судьбы нам предписывает. А не надоело ему за столько лет этим заниматься? Мы же такие плохие стали, такие грешные, такие злобные, противные твари. Что стоило ему шевельнуть своим могущественным перстом и сделать этот мир лучше и совершеннее? Нет, это ведь не его недоработки, это мы сами до такого докатились. Так что ли?

----------


## Alex

> А не надоело ему за столько лет этим заниматься?


Отвечу тебе анекдотом
Урок в школе. Учитель долго объясняет детям, что бога нет. К конце урока он говорит:
- Дети бога нет, а теперь все вместе покажем ему фигу!
Все показали кроме одного мальчика. Учитель:
- Петя, а ты почему не показываешь?
Петя:
- Учитель, если бога нет, зачем показывать фигу?
А если он есть – зачем портить с ним отношения?)!

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

> С последним никто не спорит, а вот с первым проблемы - изменения вносят в угоду власть имеющим, и сеют это как за истину для остальных


По этому, чтобы познать Слово, следует обратится к самой Библии, а не к человеческим комментариям о ней.

----------


## Asteriks

За анекдот спасибо. Да, писала и рука дрожала, так отношения не хотелось портить.
И всё же, есть логика в том, чтобы создать всего лишь двоих разнополых, а потом всю жизнь над ними и их потомством кочевряжиться?

----------


## Vanya

да уж.интересная..а лучше сказать, выгодная позиция) в моём понимании - это никакая не вера. получается - "ай,лучше буду верить,что мне, хуже что ли станет..а то мало ли"

такие верующие через одного встречаются)

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

> Такая мысль закралась змеёй в моё извращённое сознание: если Создатель работал в поте лица семь дней,.. Сори, шесть, на седьмой же отдыхал. Создал нас таких хороших. Наблюдает за нами, судьбы нам предписывает. А не надоело ему за столько лет этим заниматься? Мы же такие плохие стали, такие грешные, такие злобные, противные твари. Что стоило ему шевельнуть своим могущественным перстом и сделать этот мир лучше и совершеннее? Нет, это ведь не его недоработки, это мы сами до такого докатились. Так что ли?


Каким бы не было и каким бы не стало твоё дитя, смогла бы ты от него отречься или уничтожить? Поверь, Богу на много тяжелее и больнее всё это наблюдать, ведь он знает какие мы на самом деле и не смотря ни на что продолжает верить в нас...

----------


## Alex

> И всё же, есть логика в том, чтобы создать всего лишь двоих разнополых, а потом всю жизнь над ними и их потомством кочевряжиться?


Не знаю как тебе ответить не лукавля - жить по чести прежде пред собой, а не как подумают об этом окружающие. Поколошматила меня, как и жену тоже судьба - злодейка. Но не стал я озлоблен на судьбу, да и не виню никого. Понять суть бытия нам трудно, прежде всего потому что мы для этого не готовы

----------


## fIzdrin

> такие верующие через одного встречаются)


я думаю намного чаще

----------


## fIzdrin

> жить по чести прежде пред собой, а не как подумают об этом окружающие


и перед теми,кого уже нет,но тебе не все равно,как бы они о тебе подумали

----------


## Vanya

> я думаю намного чаще


ну просто там уже какгбе 0 целых с каким-то числом десятых получится)) поэтому и написал, что через одного

а вообще, если смотреть на первоначальный вопрос темы, то я бы не взялся наверное ответить ...существует масса теорий и мнений, и ни в одной нельзя быть уверенным (лично моё мнение) на все 100%

----------


## Asteriks

Кто верит в инопланетян-создателей?

----------


## Vanya

есть и такая версия...кто знает? мало ли) можно и не всерьёз это принимать, но на 100% нельзя быть уверенным - факт. столько планет, созвездий, галактик...масштабы просто потрясают воображение (это даже наверное выходит за пределы воображения), вполне вероятно что мы не одни..

----------


## Asteriks

Так-с. Тогда возникает вопрос о создателе Вселенной.

----------


## Vanya

мм...а почему он обязательно должен быть? вселенная - это похоже именно то, что было всегда, что не поддаётся объяснению (откуда взялось,почему,зачем) она просто есть и всё...и была. это как прародитель, основа/основатель всего существующего и существовавшего, не нужно даже разбираться как она возникла, потому что не может быть что-то, что более старше, что-то, что могло бы лежать в основании...как то вот так) имхо

----------


## HARON

> Кто верит в инопланетян-создателей?


йа!

----------


## Sanych

> Кто верит в инопланетян-создателей?


+ я 
В инопланетян или может даже междупланетян. Такие рассы и создания которым уже и не нужны планеты как таковые. Может быть мы по своему недоумию, недопониманию всего высшего называем их - Высший разум или просто - Боги. Это уже другой вопрос.

----------


## Asteriks

Если честно, то вы меня поразили своими ответами про создателей инопланетного происхождения. Только не могу осознать, как я к вашим ответам отношусь.

----------


## HARON

> Если честно, то вы меня поразили своими ответами про создателей инопланетного происхождения. Только не могу осознать, как я к вашим ответам отношусь.



Я думаю что положительно!)))

----------


## SDS

*HARON*, 
мы не амёбы - на клеточном уровне,увы, не размножаемся 
мы существа разнополые и уже одно это - ка минимум, - предполагает
наличие Творца и замысла

----------


## Banderlogen

> мы существа разнополые и уже одно это - ка минимум, - предполагает
> наличие Творца и замысла


одно это ничего не предполагает, но каким-то боком дает предположить что-то некоторым людям.

----------


## Mouse

Прочитал все Ваши ответы. Перед ответом, надо было бы написать, какой смысл и как Вы понимаете "термины", с которыми оперируете. Например Бог или Творец. Складывается мнение, что все представляют Его как старого дедушку с бородой или нимбом. Ведь это образ человеческий. Мозгу, конечно, легче поверить в какой-то образ, чем в обстрактное понятие. Но из-за нашей конкретики, часто возникают споры и недопонимания. (Например, собрались два ученых, и начили бы спорить о природе света: один утверждает волновую теорию, второй - корпускулярную. Ответ думаю сами знаете какой))
        А если попытаться просмотреть все описания Бога, все Его формы, и допустить, что все они верны, (ведь все говорят, Бог вездесущь и Он во всём, но не осознают этого) то у нас не возникнет споров не только среди одной нации или религии, но мы увидим, что Будда или Исус, это одно и то же значение. А мы являемя частью Его, и я бы не стал противопоставлять человека Богу.
А что про инопланетян: то что у них технология выше нашей, это не исключает, что их тоже создал Бог, а они нам могли помочь тут зародится. Ведь всё идёт по замыслу и по воле Его. Хорошая фраза есть у священников: пути Господа неисповедимы.
Желаю всем найти свой ответ, а первый шаг Вы уже сделали: начали искать)))

----------

